# fair price?



## pete219 (Feb 8, 2008)

I found a company that will take out my labels for .25 and add a 1 color tagless label for additional .75c. So were talking 1.00 per shirt for the original label to taken out and and a tagless label printed on the neckline. fair price?


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

pete219 said:


> I found a company that will take out my labels for .25 and add a 1 color tagless label for additional .75c. So were talking 1.00 per shirt for the original label to taken out and and a tagless label printed on the neckline. fair price?


How many shirts are you getting done?


----------



## pete219 (Feb 8, 2008)

between 100-120, I was considering letting them do some other stuff but I wanted to make sure they were giving me a fair shake on the labels.


----------



## FreshKoast (Jan 11, 2010)

lets just walk through this

it sounds fair, but still too much (my opinion) considering that i learned throught here that u can remove the tags yourself on a 120 shirts, and it would literally take u 10 minutes once u got into a flow of things


----------



## Mr-Trump (Jan 2, 2009)

i've tried taken out the labels in anvel shirts and messed up and put a whole in the color, does anyone have any tips.


----------

